# Doom - Der ultimative Sammelthread aus der Hölle!



## arrgh (30. November 2021)

Wie nennt sich das wohl beste Spiel bzw. die wohl beste Spielereihe der Videospielgeschichte? Richtig, *Doom*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Umso erschreckender, dass es hier im Forum keinen entsprechenden Thread gibt, der sich in ausschließlicher Weise diesem opus magnum des Dämonengeschnetzels widmet. Das ändert sich hier und jetzt.

Drum postet hier Interessantes, Informatives, Unterhaltsames, Nützliches etc. rund um die lustigen Abenteuer des Doom-Slayers! Und um den Liebhabern dieses güldenen Altherrengeballeres ein virtuelles Bussi auf die mit Impblut verschmierte Backe zu drücken, habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht, ein paar Links zu interessanten Artikeln, Specials, Youtube-Kanälen etc. zusammenzutragen, die ihr hier findet (Eventuell wird die Liste mit der Zeit ergänzt):

*PCG-Tests:*

Doom 1
Doom 2
Doom 3
Doom 64 (remastered)
Doom (2016)
Doom Eternal
Doom Eternal: The Ancient Gods (Teil 1)
Doom Eternal: The Ancient Gods (Teil 2)
*PCG-Specials:*

Doom: 10 Gaming Facts
PC Games Meisterwerke: Doom
25 Jahre id Software
30 Jahre id Software
Warum id Software mal das Genre wechseln sollte
15 Jahre Doom 3
Mod-Special zu Doom 1-3
Peter Bathges Kolumne zu Doom 2016
Übrigens findet sich hier alles was jemals zu Doom auf PCGames veröffentlicht wurde.

*Empfehlenswerte Youtube-Kanäle:*

Decino - Der wohl bekannteste Classic-Doom-Tuber
ICARUSLIV3S - Stellt eine Unzahl an Mods für Classic-Doom vor
Doom Wads - Vorstellung aktueller WADs für Classic-Doom
MtPain27 - Vorstellung, Analyse und eingehende Besprechung von WADs für Classic-Doom. Sehr empfehlenswert!
Zero Master - Doom-Speedrunner
BeefGee - Classic-Doom-Let'splayer
Doom Visions - Jede Menge (unkommentiertes) Gameplay-Material zu allen Spielen der Doom-Reihe
Classic DOOM - Tipps und Lösungen zu Classic-Doom
Das Doom-Radio - Playlist for study, work and relax
*Mods &WADs*

Doomworld/idgames - Database für WADs, Mods und sonstigem Spaß. Und das seit 1993!
Wadazine - Kostenloses PDF-Magazin rund um Maps/Mods für Classic-Doom
Sigil - Romeros inoffizielle fünfte Episode von/für Doom 1
Redux-Mod (Doom 3) - Verbesserung von Grafik und Sound, ohne das Gameplay zu verändern. Nicht mit BFG-Edition kompatibel

*RIP AND TEAR!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. November 2021)

Zeitloses Spielerlebnis, für mich schon ein Stück Spielgeschichte. 
Doom sollte man einfach einmal gespielt haben. 


Selbst Ratten kennen die Vorzüge von Doom!



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qMNxkQXwykA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (1. Dezember 2021)

"How many potatoes does it take to run Doom?"

"Yes"





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KFDlVgBMomQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (4. Dezember 2021)

Hier nun was für den leidenschaftlichen Doom-Liebhaber: *The Doom Master Wadazine**!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Hierbei handelt es sich um ein monatlich erscheinendes, kostenloses und sehr professionell produziertes PDF-Magazin, das sich mit dieser Unzahl an WADs (also Maps und Mods) für Classic Doom beschäftigt. Ganz im Sinne von: Von Fans, für Fans.
Das Magazin ist dabei wie ein altes Spielemagazin aus den 80ern und 90ern gestaltet und strukturiert: Sehr bunt, mit viel Liebe zum Detail sowie zahlreichen Reviews, News und Interviews... Ich übertreibe nicht, wenn ich sage: Hier steckt SEHR viel Leidenschaft dahinter.

Das wird auch bereits schon im Vorwort der ersten Ausgabe ersichtlich:

_"Now, these times are great. You have everything at your disposal in the distance of one or two clicks. This is the era of information; a time when you can know just nearly about anything. Yet, of course, knowledge is a doubleedged sword. I miss those times when gaming was like the most magical thing in the world. We are now used to over-hyped videogames that tend to be dissected since the day they’re announced. Secrets aren’t really secret. Why is that? Is it a testament to the crippling AAA industry that prides itself and revenue instead of fanbase? _​​_Nah. Gaming still is great. Is just that we are old, we are grumpy and we are kids no more. The magic is gone. The feeling of wonder can be barely touched, and yet, we revolt in nostalgia and sometimes crave the feeling of discovery in our hearts once again. Internet and technology are now daily life, a blessing that allows us to expand way beyond the usual limits. Yet let’s not forget. These lands were once made out of magic. And the Doom Master Wadazine wants to recapture that magic. We want you to read our pages with enthusiasm, with joy, with wonder. _​​_We want you to explore what new WADs to play today. We want you to learn something new about your favorite game. We want you to understand something better about your favorite WAD author. We want you to explore Doom. And we want to let the obsession to begin. Again."_​​Mittlerweile wurden bereits schon 15 Ausgaben rausgebracht. Klar, dass jeder Doom-Liebhaber unbedingt hier reinschauen muss. Und zwar sofort!


----------



## Batze (4. Dezember 2021)

Was mich an Doom immer erinnert war und ist John Carmack und John Romero.
Zwei Urgesteine der Spielgeschichte und ganz besonders J.Carmack auch nach Doom.
Zusammen mit Tim Sweeney einer der Größten aller Zeiten in dieser Branche in diesem Geschäft.
Was wäre die Spielwelt ohne die beiden.
Die Spiele die auf der Engine von Carmack laufen sind Legendär, die Spiele die auf der Unreal Engine von Tim laufen immer noch das Maß in 2021/2022.
Auf beiden laufen Zig Legendäre Spiele die Unvergesslich sind.
Auf der einen Seite Doom und Quake, auf der anderen Seite Unreal / UT99 und der Unglaubliche Unreal Editor.
Ihren Ego muss man nicht mögen, aber solche Genies haben eben ihr Eigen, Steve Jobs war auch so einer. 
Genies mit Fehler eben.


----------



## arrgh (4. Dezember 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Was mich an Doom immer erinnert war und ist John Carmack und John Romero.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich erinnere mich vor allem an Romeros Ego


----------



## Batze (4. Dezember 2021)

Ich erzähl das immer wieder gerne, weil es so Episch ist.
Wusstest du das J.Carmack damals in einer Nacht den Treiber für die 3DFX zu damals Tomb Raider Programmiert hat, damit wir alle Tomb Raider I mit der Neuen Voodoo3DFX Karte perfekt zocken konnten.
Eine Wahnsinns Leistung. Das hat der wirklich ganz alleine gemacht in einer Nacht.  Das hat er in reiner Maschinensprache, also rein Assembler Code  geschrieben. Wahnsinn.
Was für eine Leistung damals. 
Da muss man einfach seinen Hut vor ziehen.


----------



## arrgh (4. Dezember 2021)

Wenn das unsere Jugendlichen sein sollen, dann lässt sich dazu nur eines sagen: Die Menschheit ist dem Untergang geweiht.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GC7Onhm3tto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2021)

arrgh schrieb:


> Wenn das unsere Jugendlichen sein sollen, dann lässt sich dazu nur eines sagen: Die Menschheit ist dem Untergang geweiht.


Wiese meinst Du.
Finde, die haben sich gut geschlagen.


----------



## arrgh (4. Dezember 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wiese meinst Du.
> Finde, die haben sich gut geschlagen.


Das mag schon sein, allerdings haben die Kids den Arbeitsauftrag offenbar nicht wirklich verinnerlicht. Es heißt: "Rip an tear!"
Da schlurft man nicht einfach durch die Korridore und gibt ein gelegentliches "Höhö... goil" von sich. Ich erwarte mir da schon eher weit aufgerissene und blutunterlaufene Augen, Schaum vorm Maul, Schnappatmung und willkürliches Gekreische sowie Gekichere!


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2021)

arrgh schrieb:


> Das mag schon sein, allerdings haben die Kids den Arbeitsauftrag offenbar nicht wirklich verinnerlicht. Es heißt: "Rip an tear!"
> Da schlurft man nicht einfach durch die Korridore und gibt ein gelegentliches "Höhö... goil" von sich. Ich erwarte mir da schon eher weit aufgerissene und blutunterlaufene Augen, Schaum vorm Maul, Schnappatmung und willkürliches Gekreische sowie Gekichere!


Rip & Tear?
Bin wohl zu alt 

Es gehts doch einfach darum, wie heutige Kids auf das Original-Doom reagieren, wenn sies zum ersten Mal spielen. Warum soll man da blutunterlaufene Augen haben. 
Im Gegenteil, ich finds ganz interessant, wie sie zu Beginn gaaanz vorsichtig vorgehen und gespannt sind.


----------



## arrgh (4. Dezember 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Warum soll man da blutunterlaufene Augen haben.


Deine Betrachtungen sind viel zu rational und vernünftig. 

Doom! Kreisch! Gemetzel! Gnarrgh!


----------



## arrgh (5. Dezember 2021)

Doom 3 war ja vielen Spielern zu "undoomig". Man kennt die Kontroverse. Aber ob man das Spiel nun mag oder nicht, eines muss man sich eingestehen: Die Inszenierung war meisterhaft. Auch wenn die Spielwelt tatsächlich nicht viele unterschiedliche Szenarien anzubieten hatte, im Grunde genommen nur eine gigantische Basis und die Hölle, war sie jedoch so was von detailliert und atmosphärisch, wie kaum eine andere zu jener Zeit.

Hierzu ein paar Impressionen:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQAd-HHdf1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und hier noch ein paar schaurigschöne Eindrücke aus der Hölle. Läuft bei mir täglich im Hintergrund und eignet sich auch wunderbar als musikalische Einrahmung des Wohnungsputzes.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bDaGLvTYuJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Edit: Um dem Ganzen noch die Krone aufzusetzen, sollte man sich auch mal die Redux-mod näher ansehen (nicht mit der BFG-Edition kompatibel). Diese brezelt Doom 3 visuell nochmals ordentlich auf, ohne aber dabei das Gameplay auffällig zu verändern (so wie es viele andere Mods tun, bei denen somit auch die Essenz des Spieles total flöten geht). Ich habe sie selbst ausprobiert und kann sagen, dass die gruselige Spielatmoshphäre dadurch noch einmal mehr intensiviert wird.

Hier eine Auflistung der essentiellen Veränderungen:

_No gameplay changes._
_600+ High Resolution textures with proper normal and specular maps._
_Complete lighting overhaul trought a custom version of Sikkmod._
_Improved sound design for weapons, audio logs, cutscenes and monsters._
_Native support of all common Widescreen resolutions up to 4K._
_High resolution UI, fonts and loading screens. Uses a modified version of 6th venom's mainmenu._
_Restored cut content. (Dialogs and textures along with hundred of sounds from the E3 2002 alpha)_
_Adds a bunch of graphical options which you couldn't configure in the vanilla options menu like textures resolution, FXAA, anisotropic filtering, motion blur, Field of View, screen blood and an improved version of the Sikkmod's frost effect._
Hier ein paar Bildchen dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch ein paar bewegte Bildchen:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ic6p3HDwLD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (7. Dezember 2021)

Mick Gordons "BFG Division" ist ein Meisterwerk, keine Frage.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHRuTYtSbJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Wie hätte sich aber wohl diese liebliche Melodei jenes talentierten Spielemanns im Mittelalter angehört? Wahrlich, natürlich genau so meisterhaft!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HfDDgekcoS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (19. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XNmozHXQ5zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (3. März 2022)

Hilfe für die Ukraine: John Romero veröffentlicht neues Level für "Doom 2"
					

Der id-Software-Mitgründer spendet alle Erlöse an Hilfsorganisationen – GSC Game World legt wegen des Krieges die Entwicklung von "Stalker 2" vorerst auf Eis




					www.derstandard.de


----------



## arrgh (11. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dymi6cd9R7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (18. März 2022)

Was man immer wieder vergisst: Doom 3 hat eine wirklich interessante Hintergrundgeschichte!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-rW8WRuMLoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yFack2bHrWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZIgG8u1V3DE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## nordovv (21. März 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Wie nennt sich das wohl beste Spiel bzw. die wohl beste Spielereihe der Videospielgeschichte? Richtig, *Doom*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, ich schaue mir diese Kanäle auch an, ich empfehle es jedem! Mein Lieblingsdecino ist Der bekannteste!


----------



## arrgh (21. März 2022)

nordovv schrieb:


> oh, ich schaue mir diese Kanäle auch an, ich empfehle es jedem! Mein Lieblingsdecino ist Der bekannteste!


Oh ja, decino ist der Beste! Aber seine Aversion gegen Brutaldoom teile ich nicht 

Hier übrigens noch ein weiterer Kanal, der sich mit aktuellen WADS für Doom-Classic beschäftigt:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jfz0XXjKwb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (31. März 2022)

Onkel Romero folgte bei der Levelgestaltung von Doom einem bestimmten Regelwerk, welches selbst heute noch Anwendung findet. Um welche Prinzipien es sich dabei handelte, kann man hier nachsehen:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ptHurafdCoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (10. April 2022)

Classic Doom in Doom 3? Kennt man.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fxJt2ZJkN54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Der Spieß lässt sich jetzt jedoch auch umdrehen 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8jL3ZskbTLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Chemenu (10. April 2022)

Für Doom gibts jetzt auch ein Ray Tracing Update (funktioniert aktuell nur auf nVidia GPUs). 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yKHiwnZ3zJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (26. Juni 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Für Doom gibts jetzt auch ein Ray Tracing Update (funktioniert aktuell nur auf nVidia GPUs).


Und hier das Kontrastprogramm dazu: MS Paint Doom! 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B_cNKaVTShk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (29. August 2022)

Doom lässt sich jetzt auch mit Voxel verschönern:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-aVt77epQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Edit: Und hier die Kombination aus Voxel plus Ray Tracing:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pcn2KKjZWHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## mikeiminternet (3. September 2022)

Ich hoffe das die Entwickler, sollten sie einen weiteren Teil machen, das Spiel/Leveldesign etwas öffnen und auf die Arenakämpfe verzichten.


----------



## arrgh (3. September 2022)

mikeiminternet schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das die Entwickler, sollten sie einen weiteren Teil machen, das Spiel/Leveldesign etwas öffnen und auf die Arenakämpfe verzichten.


Mir hat sich ebenfalls bis heute noch nicht erschlossen, was am Konzept der Arenakämpfe so reizvoll sein soll. Gerade bei Doom passt das so gar nicht rein.


----------



## arrgh (4. September 2022)

Ja. Genau so. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iAR4hpzPebY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (4. September 2022)

Ihr könnt mich erschießen ! Aber ich halte den dritten Teil tatsächlich für den besten Ableger.
Meine Box, halte ich noch in Ehren. leider gibt es ein paar Win10 Probleme/kein Start. Wenn ich meinen Vintage PC mal wieder angeschlossen habe, brennt die Hölle 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mikeiminternet (5. September 2022)

Ich habe den dritten Teil damals auf der ersten XboX gespielt und war komplett geflasht von der düsteren Atmosphäre, meine Güte war das krass damals. Atmosphärisch liegt der dritte Teil wirklich ganz weit vorne.


----------



## arrgh (6. September 2022)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mich erschießen ! Aber ich halte den dritten Teil tatsächlich für den besten Ableger.
> Meine Box, halte ich noch in Ehren. leider gibt es ein paar Win10 Probleme/kein Start. Wenn ich meinen Vintage PC mal wieder angeschlossen habe, brennt die Hölle
> 
> 
> ...


Guter Mann! Hab's ja irgendwo schon mal erwähnt, jedenfalls habe ich den dritten Teil erst vor zwei oder drei Jahren zum ersten Mal an- und durchgespielt... und ich war hin und weg! Ein grandioses Spiel! Da fällt mir grad ein, dass ich noch nicht alle Achievements in der BFG-Edition zusammenhab...


----------



## arrgh (9. September 2022)

Schlimmer als die Hölle!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRZ_yKjSPaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (4. November 2022)

Der AVGN nimmt sich endlich Doom zur Brust und quält sich durch grottenschlechte Portierungen. Sehenswert! 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f5zyhC11hzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. November 2022)

Leck mi am Oarsch, die 3DO Musik ist echt geil. Kannte ich nicht. wusste aber auch gar nicht dass der nerd noch aktiv ist.


----------



## arrgh (12. November 2022)

Doom ist Metal, klar. Das hier hat mich dann aber doch überrascht :





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4H3BB2gKKeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (24. Dezember 2022)

Doom als RTS, Dating Simulator oder Prügelspiel? Ja, ja und ja! 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UjnOdDzSxWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

